# HeavyOcity : Rhythmic Textures



## blougui (Apr 30, 2018)

Just when we're talking about innovation and diminishing returns...

Me liking it a _lot_.


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 30, 2018)

I like it as well and i´m sure i will get it in the next days since i already own NOVO and Intimate Textures (which is my favorite Heavyocity tool so far).
I really love what i see and hear here.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 30, 2018)

It looks like a excelent companion to intimate which I love

I need that small string section legatos!!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 30, 2018)

Dig it, sounds fantastic!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2018)

This tosses a wrench in my immediate plans with very limited budget.  
Was going to pickup SF_Solo Strings while still available. I know this is hugely different, but for now it has to be one or the other …..


----------



## mouse (Apr 30, 2018)

I know I won't be getting it direct from Heavyocity this time around. Got burned everytime I buy direct from them then it's cheaper on Jrr or Plugin boutique


----------



## String-for-sale (Apr 30, 2018)

I was thinking about the current deals from Orchestral Tools, since they rarely do sales, but I will have a hard time passing this new Heavyocity library. The sounds from the videos are superb.


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 30, 2018)

I coudn‘t resist longer and just download it now (which will take about a whole day for me). 
I always buy now from Heavyocity since it seems the best from here (Germany) since paypal charge me about €101 while i must pay €119 at bestservice or others with vat.
Otherwise there might be the 50% off deal via Native Instruments in a year or so.


----------



## StillLife (Apr 30, 2018)

Just when I promised myself... I do not own anything from Heavyocity yet, but this one looks interesting...
Has anyone anything negative to tell about this? I am looking for easy & inspirational, maybe this one is not for me?
I do like the preset video more than the demo's.


----------



## ChazC (Apr 30, 2018)

mouse said:


> I know I won't be getting it direct from Heavyocity this time around. Got burned everytime I buy direct from them then it's cheaper on Jrr or Plugin boutique


I’m not seeing this one at any of the usual sites, just Heavyocity themselves.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 30, 2018)

Looking for anyone's review/opinion once installed  

Cheers!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm going to have to sleep on this one. I own all the NOVO libraries so far, and I just don't seem to use them that much, even though I had high hopes when I bought them. When I go exploring within them, it's hard for me to find things that seem right. And, some of the presets with more complex patterns baked in strike me as already being someone else's composition, and not something I'd want to use (or have anyone else recognize). Also, I'm not sure I like the basic sonics of these libraries all that much. I can get that hyped sound out of all the other libraries I own by running them through plug-ins (I've got Heavyocity's Punish plug-in, too, for that matter).


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 30, 2018)

I picked up Novo Intimate Textures with high hopes, but regret the purchase. It has an unpleasant harshness to it that borders on screechy at times and all of the super processed stuff sounds cold and robotic. This new one sounds very much in the same ballpark so I'll pass for sure. SF Tundra and the Arnaulds Evo's cover motion articulations so much better IMO. Mostly sweet and warm tones, although there is some more out there, intense stuff as well, but even there, it doesn't make me wince.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 30, 2018)

...so you're saying cold and robotic are bad things??


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder why_ Heavyocity_ thinks that we will fancy the cold-screechy-metallic-robotic sounding Strings ?

Actually, all of their NOVO line and expansions have this quality. I wish they focus on producing just the opposite characteristics of strings. A modern sounding Strings library doesn't have to sound cold, and lifeless. With all the recording gear we have today, they oddly focused on capturing the sound of strings I would make sure I avoid capturing if I was recording, or producing a strings library/recording.

Plus, it is so much easier to make a great sounding, warm, and realistic strings recording sound cold, digital, and screechy (If I ever needed that sound), versus going the other way around.


----------



## Cinebient (May 1, 2018)

Might be flavor. While some stock presets/snap shots are more on the digital sounding hybrid side i really love the texture designer. For me the best thing for string textures from all things i own (if you are spare on time).
I actually don´t use the main NOVO often but i really felt in love with the Intimate Textures and sure i will feel good with this here too. But i really needed to tweak my own sounds here to get what i want and put some external FX on it. These might be even my favorite string tools (including HZS and Tundra).
It´s also the question if you search for just normal realistic strings or some more unique stuff.
Also NOVO is much better for live performance if you want to set up a sound and just play live without a ton of automations and controllers added.
I also like that the NOVO sounds fits mostly well in acoustic but also mainly synth oriented songs. NOVO is for me just the best to connect these 2 worlds.


----------



## Sears Poncho (May 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder why_ Heavyocity_ thinks that we will fancy the cold-screechy-metallic-robotic sounding Strings ?


All the core sounds of Intimate textures are possible with real strings. A small group of players using those strokes in a studio will sound like that. I find IT the most useful for layering with other libraries, the sul tasto really adds to the depth of sounds.

I'm looking forward to the new one, I've always thought that #1 was only a partial package and #2 will fill out the possibilities significantly.


----------



## Leo (May 1, 2018)

Are Rhythmic Textures time stretch? Sound similar like OA Chamber evolution (which I have), but yes sounded much colder..
The "modernity" of this sound is achieved that in this strings are not vibrato therefore sounded less warm. 
I known many solo strings players which despise with vibrato in sound (more todays players plays like in Bach era with a light, pure sound).


----------



## Fleer (May 1, 2018)

This sequel looks more loop-ish than its predecessor, more predetermined, in the vein of Spitfire EVO 1 and therefore less useful for actual playing and songwriting IMO, although it does sound cinematic. Apparently contains less than half the number of samples compared to Intimate Textures.


----------



## JeffvR (May 1, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> I picked up Novo Intimate Textures with high hopes, but regret the purchase. It has an unpleasant harshness to it that borders on screechy at times and all of the super processed stuff sounds cold and robotic. This new one sounds very much in the same ballpark so I'll pass for sure. SF Tundra and the Arnaulds Evo's cover motion articulations so much better IMO. Mostly sweet and warm tones, although there is some more out there, intense stuff as well, but even there, it doesn't make me wince.



I have the same opinion. I have OA evo as well and I use it way more than Intimate Textures.


----------



## Fab (May 1, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## sostenuto (May 1, 2018)

Have Intimate Textures also and wondering about earlier 'layering' comments. HO_RT may well add true synergy to the mix ?? … Hoping so !


----------



## YaniDee (May 1, 2018)

I have Intimate Textures as well..there are some really nice sounds in there, but I agree with some of the above comments.They do have some "screechy" and very resonant frequencies in some of the the samples that need taming.
The demo of Rhythmic Textures sounds quite good in parts..


----------



## Cinebient (May 1, 2018)

It goes very well with things like The Orchestra.
Of course it can sound very loop based but i really love to have some rhythmic orchestra stuff but which you still can sync to any tempo, key and play it live.
So while the main character might be present you can easy make it your very own sound.
Also if you take the time and dive in the NOVO engine is really good. I do wish i could import my own samples here too.


----------



## sostenuto (May 1, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> It goes very well with things like The Orchestra.
> Of course it can sound very loop based but i really love to have some rhythmic orchestra stuff but which you still can sync to any tempo, key and play it live.
> So while the main character might be present you can easy make it your very own sound.
> Also if you take the time and dive in the NOVO engine is really good. I do wish i could import my own samples here too.



Got me …..  Luv The Orchestra and anything that works well with it is great for my interests !


----------



## Sopranos (May 1, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Got me …..  Luv The Orchestra and anything that works well with it is great for my interests !


I think I'm in this boat. May have just got me, too.


----------



## Cinebient (May 1, 2018)

Lol....TO really surprised me even for the small size of content how well, moving and lively it can sound when you just play some chords. 
The Heavyocity NOVO stuff is very similar here for me. 
And in both it is very easy and fast to layer things, draw swells and whatever in different timings. 
I often just play around with these for hours and get lost without recording anything at the end


----------



## procreative (May 1, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Lol....TO really surprised me even for the small size of content how well, moving and lively it can sound when you just play some chords.
> The Heavyocity NOVO stuff is very similar here for me.
> And in both it is very easy and fast to layer things, draw swells and whatever in different timings.
> I often just play around with these for hours and get lost without recording anything at the end



I think the standout point The Orchestra proves is that clever use of Velocity in rhythmic parts can greatly improve the perceived "live" feel and reduce the machine like qualities, despite less than stellar samples. Its an ear opener...


----------



## JonSolo (May 1, 2018)

I just wish they had a NOVO crossgrade price. It would make it more attractive in the big picture.


----------



## Sopranos (May 1, 2018)

JonSolo said:


> I just wish they had a NOVO crossgrade price. It would make it more attractive in the big picture.


I agree. Might be too expensive even at intro price being a current Novo customer. Not too sure about it.


----------



## sostenuto (May 1, 2018)

Agree as well! I have (3) Gravity Packs and (1) Novo Pack so far. Adding Rhythmic Textures represents a fair commitment to HO.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 1, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> ...so you're saying cold and robotic are bad things??



exactly why i like it.


----------



## jtnyc (May 1, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> ...so you're saying cold and robotic are bad things??



No, cold and robotic can be great of coarse, but it has to be cold and robotic and sound great. In the case of NP1 Intimate Textures, it doesn't to me. The samples on their own don't sound good. Wether it was the way they recorded them or in post processing, they sound harsh and brittle and not in a useful way. Also hearing orchestral strings gated and swamped in effects just sounds cheesy. 

Of coarse it's all very subjective and we like what we like and don't what we don't, but thats my take.


----------



## Cinebient (May 1, 2018)

Rhythmic Textures can sound really soft and intimate as well. 
I really felt in love with some of the artculations here. 
Some dynamics indeed can have quite a scratchy nature (which i have no problem with) but that also can be controlled via dynamics. 
I really love it so far.


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 3, 2018)

The idea behind it is something I wish other (regular) string libraries would adopt and add. (LASS 3.0 hint, hint...?)


----------



## Vastman (May 3, 2018)

Fleer said:


> This sequel looks more loop-ish than its predecessor, more predetermined, in the vein of Spitfire EVO 1 and therefore less useful for actual playing and songwriting IMO, although it does sound cinematic. Apparently contains less than half the number of samples compared to Intimate Textures.


fewer samples, more content 17+GB vs. 14+GB... Waaaay more flexible than the EVO's.... I own all the Spitfire stuff... very different. All r amazing. Must say, I'm forever smitten by Olfur's work...but like TO, I'm glad Heavy's stepping outside the conventional paradigm...

The flexibility and power of all the NOVO's is truly amazing... like TO (the orchestra) this offers up many inspirational starting points or creative pathways in songwriting. I love these instruments... just a joy to use.


----------



## Vastman (May 4, 2018)

Just downloaded and took her for a spin... in a word, "WOW!"


----------



## Cinebient (May 10, 2018)

Short first test. I just used one articulation here on the violins, violas and cellos. Layered them and played them just live. No automation or fancy stuff here. I used a bit Replika XT and B2 (my favorite delay and reverb).
I added also a bit of Heavyocity Vocalise 2.
I wanted to see if i could get some soft string textures out of it. I didn´t touched the designer yet to go wild and just scratched it a bit here to start. So this is mainly one violin, one viola and one cello snapshot, all with the sul pont waves. Of course it can do much much more but i really like just to play some emotive lines with this.
Like with the other NOVO instruments (and i feel that with Gravity as well) i find it quite nice for a live play instrument where i feel that other libraries needs a lot more tweaking, automation and fine editing.
It´s not a whole song here, just kind of plug n´play. I need some weeks to really dive in.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 10, 2018)

I love NOVO stuff ... but does anyone get pops when using them? They seem pretty heavy on CPU. I don't really notice this with most other libraries.

I use a Mac with Logic Pro X. So I've been trying to record with them more in Low Latency Mode, and then freezing the track as soon as possible.


----------



## Sopranos (May 10, 2018)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I love NOVO stuff ... but does anyone get pops when using them? They seem pretty heavy on CPU. I don't really notice this with most other libraries.
> 
> I use a Mac with Logic Pro X. So I've been trying to record with them more in Low Latency Mode, and then freezing the track as soon as possible.


What're your main computer specs?


----------



## jmvideo (May 10, 2018)

Yes... I think there's a memory bug with NOVO. It always causes spikes in CPU load... sometimes I get error messages. I hope they're working on a fix.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 10, 2018)

Does Heavyocity allow resale? If so, and if there is anyone regretting their rhythmic textures purchase PM me with a price.

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## jtnyc (May 10, 2018)

--------
----

-----


dpasdernick said:


> Does Heavyocity allow resale? If so, and if there is anyone regretting their rhythmic textures purchase PM me with a price.
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> Darren



Unfortunately they don't. I skipped Novo R.T. after being very disappointed with Novo I.T.

I'm at the point where I'm very reluctant to purchase anything from companies that don't allow license transfers.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (May 10, 2018)

You have to view Intimate Textures and Rhythmic Textures as parts kits for making your own patches. I had very little use for IT when I first got it, I just didn't care for any of the canned patches. It was quite hard to penetrate the Heavyocity programming paradigm used for IT, while it's very "powerful" it's really not at all "intuitive." However, I persisted and now have some patches that I really like and which layer beautifully with choirs and orchestras. But it wasn't easy! In the end I wound up with a large set of patches that sort of crudely mirror the Spitfire EVO paradigm, of which I just bought the Symphony Strings EVO version which is MUCH easier to use but less flexible.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 11, 2018)

Bought yesterday after they extended the sale. Ran thru it last night for a few minutes; was slightly underwhelmed, especially compared to the other Heavyocity products I own. 

Hopefully I get some more time with it this weekend, planning on a few beers and some track time tomorrow night.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 11, 2018)

I love all my Heavyocity stuff but have not jumped on the Novo wagon yet. Came real close to getting RT but from the posts here I may be more careful. Is it so niche that you can’t find use for it or did they just miss the boat entirely?


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 11, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I love all my Heavyocity stuff but have not jumped on the Novo wagon yet. Came real close to getting RT but from the posts here I may be more careful. Is it so niche that you can’t find use for it or did they just miss the boat entirely?



Dude it’s there; I just spent maybe 45 minutes messing around with it, there are some good sounds for sure. 

On the one hand I’m a piano guy and guitarist, I really appreciate loops and presets when it comes to orchestral stuff...I don’t have time for sound design, I just want to load up and play. When the presets are inspiring, that inspires me. 

When I first got Damage it blew me away and still does; I wrote maybe 5 songs the first day, same for Vocalise 2 and a couple of their other libraries...this hasn’t inspired me like that yet. Doesn’t mean that it won’t, just hasn’t as of yet. 

Keep in mind also, I’m a metal guy and use orchestral stuff as another way to make music when I’m in a guitar rut; I’m not a composer like so many of you are. 

You might find much more of a use for this than I, given whatever your background is. 

All in all I’m glad I bought it, I love all their stuff and hope that this layers well with my other libraries; if not it’ll get used as intros for drum jams on guitar forums.


----------



## sostenuto (May 11, 2018)

Steinmetzify said:


> Dude it’s there; I just spent maybe 45 minutes messing around with it, there are some good sounds for sure.
> 
> On the one hand I’m a piano guy and guitarist, I really appreciate loops and presets when it comes to orchestral stuff...I don’t have time for sound design, I just want to load up and play. When the presets are inspiring, that inspires me.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear this ! 
I chose Vocalise, but hesitated on Vocalise 2, for no specific reason. May go ahead now as these creative HO libraries continue to offer unfolding rewards.


----------



## Sopranos (May 11, 2018)

I'm concerned about others that noted pops/clicks in Logic X on a Mac. I can't pull the trigger until I hear that it works ok.


----------



## jtnyc (May 11, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I love all my Heavyocity stuff but have not jumped on the Novo wagon yet. Came real close to getting RT but from the posts here I may be more careful. Is it so niche that you can’t find use for it or did they just miss the boat entirely?



I think it's of coarse a matter of taste. Many people like the Novo line very much. I've always liked what Heavyocity has done, but I don't like the way they do strings. The Heavyocity approach to effects, step seq, FX seq, punish etc is great and works well with the hybrid percussion and many of their other sound design type stuff, but to my ears, it doesn't mix well with strings. That stuttered, distorted, effected stuff on strings just sounds cheap and novel to me. Besides that, for my tastes, the dry samples alone don't have a desirable tone (I'm talking Intimate Textures here). They sound processed somehow, overly EQ'ed, harsh top end, not warm, not natural somehow. I don't know exactly why. Maybe it was the way they recorded them, or maybe something they did in post production, but they just don't appeal to me at all. I've gone back to them quite a few times, but I always end up with the same reaction and end up moving on to something else...


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 14, 2018)

Strings in this demo is RT...sits pretty nicely, I think.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 14, 2018)

Chucked some of Sonuscore's The Orchestra at it for some movement....Poly, TO and RT for the static strings on the bottom.


----------



## enyawg (May 14, 2018)

Steinmetzify said:


> Chucked some of Sonuscore's The Orchestra at it for some movement....Poly, TO and RT for the static strings on the bottom.



Not bad mate, I like it... I was waiting for the big guitars however?
I would probably roll off some high end from RT say 4-6k range and maybe touch more gain reduction on bus compressor. Like the TO movement it brings.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 14, 2018)

enyawg said:


> Not bad mate, I like it... I was waiting for the big guitars however?
> I would probably roll off some high end from RT say 4-6k range and maybe touch more gain reduction on bus compressor. Like the TO movement it brings.



Thanks man...no big guitars today. I’ll give your suggestions a shot, appreciated.


----------



## Mornats (May 17, 2018)

I'm a little disappointed this hasn't made its way onto Time and Space yet. @Time+Space any ideas if you'll get this soon?


----------



## procreative (May 17, 2018)

Mornats said:


> I'm a little disappointed this hasn't made its way onto Time and Space yet. @Time+Space any ideas if you'll get this soon?



I asked this on release and they told me they were not adding any new Heavyocity stuff. Whether thats never or not during sale periods I was not sure. But if its still not there I would say that meant never...

Plugin Boutique have it though.


----------



## Mornats (May 17, 2018)

That's a shame as I've got quite a lot of loyalty points over at T&S that I wanted to use on this!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (May 21, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> I'm concerned about others that noted pops/clicks in Logic X on a Mac. I can't pull the trigger until I hear that it works ok.


It's kinda high on CPU usage. My 10 year old first generation i7 PC can pull 50% at times with just a single track, although I don't have any issues with pops on the kind of low track count work that I do. New iMacs would probably easily hit 20% CPU or more. CPU use varies a lot depending on how you set things up in the designer, most of the canned Heavyocity patches pull much less CPU than my custom patches.


----------



## Sopranos (May 21, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> It's kinda high on CPU usage. My 10 year old first generation i7 PC can pull 50% at times with just a single track, although I don't have any issues with pops on the kind of low track count work that I do. New iMacs would probably easily hit 20% CPU or more. CPU use varies a lot depending on how you set things up in the designer, most of the canned Heavyocity patches pull much less CPU than my custom patches.


Cheers!

Do you know if this is across the board on Novo or moreso on the expansion packs such as RT?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (May 21, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Do you know if this is across the board on Novo or moreso on the expansion packs such as RT?


I can speak from experience only on Intimate Textures and Rhythmic Textures, and both can require a fair amount of CPU time. Have heard indirectly that Novo is the same. In the end, one weighs sound and usefulness against CPU demands and so the decision is not straight forward. For me both IT and RT deliver unique and useful sounds and both are worth the CPU hit.

I also have a couple Spitfire EVOs which deliver similar sounds for a much smaller CPU hit, but without things like velocity sensitivity and the broader range of sounds available from IT and RT. In situations where the effect is somewhat in the background, as with adding a little spice to a typical string section, the EVOs work quickly and well, but the Heavyocity patches can be configured as interesting solo instruments if needed.


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

has anyone tried using oeksound soothe 2 to tame that screechy resonant sound in IT and RT?


----------

